# aumentar potencia de led infrarojo o efectivizar circuito con un transistor



## ra_2420 (Feb 5, 2010)

Como aumento la potencia de un led emisor de infrarojos. Es porque el circuito que diseñe (un led y un infrarojo al lado, y cuando paso la mano por encima la señal infraroja rebota en mi mano y le llega al fotodiodo que a asu vez enciende un led ) no entrega la suficiente tension como para encender el led al maximo. lo que se me vino a la cabeza es aumentar la potencia del emisor, y asi aumentar la cantidad de infrarojo que recibe el fotodiodo, pero buscando en todo el foro y en google solo consegui circuitos con pwm que generan corrientes por un tiempo muy cortito, es demasiado complejo y caro para hacer varios, y yo creo que con algun transistor o algo parecido se podria solucionar pero no se me viene a la cabeza como! nada mas tendria que prender al maximo el diodo cuando al fotodiodo le llegue un pokitito de luz infrarojo
Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## damianf (Feb 5, 2010)

hola , para que alcance mayor distacia hace esto , lo hice este año para una barrera infrarroja ,

diseña un oscilador con un 555 de 10Khz DUTY DEL 5% importantisimo para NO QUEMAR el LED
la salida , mandala a la base de con una resistencia un 2n2222 o un bc548 , el emisor a masa , y en el colector pone el led con una resistencia y a +v  . 
nota: CALCULA LA RESITENCIA DEL LED INF. PARA QUE POR ÉL CIRCULE UNA CORRIENTE DE 300mA. a mi me funciono ,  a mi compañeros tambien , ya que el led estará prendido solo un 5% del período total , la distancia a la que transmite es seguro a unos 70cm o 1metro , quizas mas , pero sino , aumente la frecuencia a 100Khz con el mismo duty y 500mA de corriente , espero que te sirva , saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 5, 2010)

No queda de otra que manejar pulsos... asi funciona y no hay mas.


----------



## ra_2420 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola damian m escribiste en el tema de aumentar la emision d infrarojos de los leds. Mira busque y me estudie todos los diagramas para entender bien como logro un duty del 5% en el 555 y no logro entenderlo. No tendrias vos el diagrama para ahorrarme todas las horas q llevo despierto rompiendome la cabeza jaja... Xq la verdad  no logro entenderlo. Si me pasas el circuito completo podria probarlo directamente y ver si me sirve..

Muchas gracias Saludos!

Hola disculpa antiwordlx vos conoces bien la configuracion del 555 como astable. Ncesito entender como hacer para crear el duty del 5%. Muchas gracias

Hola disculpa antiwordlx vos conoces bien la configuracion del 555 como astable. Ncesito entender como hacer para crear el duty del 5%. Muchas gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 7, 2010)

Usa este programa que te calcula la frecuencia y el duty deseado para el modo astable. Luego simplemente usa la tabla para convertir esos valores de resistencia a valores comerciales.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/coolers-pc-regulador-automatico-29317/

Cualquier cosa decime que frecuencia queres y te doy una mano, te recomiendo que te bajes el pdf del 555.


----------



## damianf (Feb 7, 2010)

f=10Khz    0.05=Tc/T       T=1/f    C=100nanoF
0,095=0,693(R2)C  =TIEMPO DE DESCARGA
0,005ms=0.693(R1 + R2 ).C= TIEMPO DE CARGA

PRIMERO SACAR R2. Y DESPUES SACAS R1 , EL CAPACITOR LO SUPUCISTE AL PRINCIPIO=100nano

AHI TENES UN DUTY DEL 5%  ESPERO QUE TE SIRVA


----------



## ra_2420 (Feb 7, 2010)

y este circuito es de 10 khz? tendria q poner alun otro componente? lei por ahi que hace falta un diodo. En el caso de que la relación deba ser menor al 50%, se debe agregar un diodo tipo 1N4148 en paralelo con R2, para permitir la circulación de corriente durante el periodo Tm. Vos lo utilizaste asi solo?


----------



## damianf (Feb 7, 2010)

me confundi perdoname 
es asi , 
F=10Khz      DUTY=5%           C =100nano
VAS A GENERAR UN DUTY DEL 95% PARA QUE NO EL TRANSISTOR LO NEGÁS Y TE QUEDA DEL 5%

CALCULOS:
TIEMPO DE DESCARGA= 0,005ms= 0,693 (R2)C

TIEMPO DE CARGA = 0,095ms=0.693(R1+R2)C

DESPEJAS R2 Y DESPUES R1

DISCULPAME LA CONFUNCION , AL COMENTARIO DE ARRIVA NO LE LLEVES EL APUNTE, DESPUES VA A UN TRANSISTOR NPN COMO TE HABIA NOMBRADO ANTERIORMENTE , CUALQUIR DUDA DECIME


----------



## ra_2420 (Feb 7, 2010)

Disculpa como niego el transistor? jaja lo unico q necesito son los valores de r1 r2 y c para el duty del 5% y la frecuencia de 10 khz para aumentar la potencia del infrarojo. Si me pasases un ejemplo seria mas entendible

Disculpa como niego el transistor? jaja lo unico q necesito son los valores de r1 r2 y c para el duty del 5% y la frecuencia de 10 khz para aumentar la potencia del infrarojo. Si me pasases un ejemplo seria mas entendible





damianf dijo:


> me confundi perdoname
> es asi ,
> F=10Khz      DUTY=5%           C =100nano
> VAS A GENERAR UN DUTY DEL 95% PARA QUE NO EL TRANSISTOR LO NEGÁS Y TE QUEDA DEL 5%
> ...


----------



## damianf (Feb 7, 2010)

Td = 0.693(R2)C
C= 10nf
Tc = 0.9T               0.09ms/(0.693 x 10nF)= R1 = 12k resistencia de carga
Td = 0.1T             0.01ms/(0.693 x 10nF)=R2 = 1.5K   resistencia de descarga
  hacelos con estos valores y listo , de la pata 3 del 555 pone una resistencia de 4k7 o 10k a la base de un BC558 PNP , no NPN.  emisor a +12V , en el colector una resistencia de 330ohm y a masa

si , para lograr un duty menor el 50% hace falta un diodo en paralelo a la r de descarga , 

para evitar eso hice un duty del 90% o 95% para negarlo
entonces te queda uno del 5%


----------



## ra_2420 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damianf acabo de terminar el circuito que me dijiste en la protoboard con r1 12 k r2  1,5 y 3 capacitores en paralelo de 3.3 nf y el resultado es el mismo que tenia antes. La potencia no vario nada, a 25 cm ya no emite mas infrarojos. Me parece que el error esta en el transistor cuando mandas el colector a masa. El emisor donde lo enchufas?¿? a la entrada del infrarojo? No entiendo en todo esse circuito donde pones el led infrarrojo para que aaumente su potencia-

muchas Gracias


----------



## damianf (Feb 8, 2010)

en transistor es un PNP , emisor a masa . y en el colector pones el led en serie con una resistencia de 330 y de la resistencia a masa.


----------



## hernan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Naaa mira, yo te mando la posta amigo, lo hice para el proyecto del colegio este año, calculas el duty para un 5% a una frecuencia ponele.. 36khz..(obviamente con el 555 en modo astable) y le calculas I led 800mA.. asi bien waso, lo que si, metele un bc548 como excitador y el bd139(si no me equivoco es el NPN) y le colgas del colector el led infrarrojo y la resistencia de potencia.. y listo.. tenes un alcance wasisimo
P.D: eso del 5% y a tanta frecuencia es para que no se queme el led.. y poder tirarle una corriente altisima, no llega a quemarse... si ves que no funciona por x motivo y se te quemo, bajale el duty.. a un 3% o por ahi y de ultima instancia, bajale la corriente.


----------



## damianf (Feb 9, 2010)

o calcula una corriente un poco mas chica  , una de 500mA con un duty del 5% y listo, pero la configuracion del 555 es astable , pero conectado de otra manera... , con la normal no se puede lograr hernan1

como hago para subir una imagen ?? no puedo .. asi te paso el circuito


----------



## hernan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

vos calculalo con el diodo en paralelo a la resistencia de descarga para lograr un duty menor al 50%, calculalo para el 5% y listo, lo que si usa resistencia de potencia en la resistencia que va a l led.


----------



## damianf (Feb 9, 2010)

claro , y fijate el transistor , usar un BC o un 2n2222


----------



## hernan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Un comentario mas te dejo: es muy importante alta frecuencia para que los picos de corriente no tengan el tiempo necesario para quemar el led infrarrojo, hacelo a mucha frecuencha como te dije antes, 36khz, pero hacelo entre 35 y 45 khz


----------



## ra_2420 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola hernan. hace un tiempo comentaste en mipost sobre como aumentar la potencia de los leds infrarojos. Podrias mandarme el circuito que hiciste vos? COn q*UÉ* voltaje alimentaste el infrarojo? que resistencia le pusiste a la base del transistor? el led infrarojo lo pusiste en el colector o el emisor? que transistor usaste? cuanto alcance lograste?

Si podes responder alguna te agradeceria jaja son muchas.

Muchas gracias Hernan por todo!

saludos!


----------



## jormex (Dic 14, 2010)

hola que tal como estan todos ,hace tiempo que estoy en el foro y hasta ahora no habia tenido la oportunidad de escribir nada,sin embargo esta ocasion estoy en un aprieto ya que estoy implementando una modulacion FSK,la cual voy a transmitir inalambricamente usando unos leds infrarojos,y el problema que tengo es el de que no se si para transmitir basta con solo poner el led a la salida del XR2206 o tengo que agregar un circuito adicional
 he visto circuitos con el 555 pero  no creo que pueda transmitir asi ya que la señal que obtengo del XR2206 es una señal modulada en FSK con dos frecuencias y no es una señal binaria como la del 555 
ojala pudieran ayudarme


----------



## tiago13 (Dic 18, 2010)

HOLA COMO ESTAN TODOS
bueno soy nuevo y estoy en grado 11 y como proyecto de grado escogi algo parecido a un pulsometro que se muestra en el link 
http://www.picotech.com/experiments/calculating_heart_rate/
y me he encontrado principalmentecon un problema el de dos componentes que no encuentro estos son el SFH487 Y SFH309FR ps para ver si podrian decirme cuales son los reemplazos.

de antemano muchisimas gracias y ojala puedan ayudarme

http://www.picotech.com/experiments/calculating_heart_rate/


----------



## gasnalu (Dic 18, 2010)

Que led infrarojo y que fototransistor estas usando?... son compatibles. si no son compatibles no te va a funcionar nunca. Perdon la pregunta es para RA2420


----------



## gasnalu (Dic 18, 2010)

Aqui te dejo un circuito con una pareja de led y fototransistor infrarrojo compatibles, por si queres experimentar. Yo lo hice y funciono bien, inclusive acercando un objeto a 1/2 metro, y con total oscuridad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2010)

tiago13 dijo:


> .....he encontrado principalmentecon un problema el de dos componentes que no encuentro estos son el SFH487 Y SFH309FR ps para ver si podrian decirme cuales son los reemplazos.....



Aquí tienes las características espectrales de algunos, mira cual te sirve y si se consigue en tu país.


```
CODIGO MATERIAL  Vf  (V)  If   (mA)  PICO ESPECTRAL DE EMISION (nm)  INTENSIDAD AXIAL  

SE5470-4 METALICO 	1.9	100	880	3.5 	20	CURVO 	TO-46	12
SFH480	   METALICO 	1.5	200	880	25	12	CURVO 	TO-18	12
CQY33C    METALICO 	1.25	100	925	1.2	80	PLANO 	TO-18	13
SFH482-2  METALICO 	1.5	200	800	5	60	PLANO 	TO-18	13
SEP8506-3 PLASTICO 	1.5	50	935	-	100	PLANO	TO-92 2pin	2
QED123    PLASTICO 	1.7	100	880	50	18	ROSADO 	5 mm	8
TLN105A   PLASTICO 	1.2	50	940	1	30	AZUL 	5 mm	8
LD271 	   PLASTICO 	1.3	130	950	15	50	GRIS 	5 mm	8
QED234	   PLASTICO 	1.3	100	940	27	40	TRANSPARENTE	5 mm	8
SFH485	   PLASTICO 	1.3	100	880	25	40	VIOLETA	5 mm	8
SFH484-1 PLASTICO 	1.3	100	880	50	16	VIOLETA	5 mm	8
SFH409-2 PLASTICO 	1.3	100	950	10	20	GRIS 	3 mm	9
FPE700    PLASTICO 	1.2	20	940	8	25	AZUL/TRANS	 3 mm 	9


** Honeywell
```


----------



## fototecompro (Ene 29, 2011)

*Si a una linterna de Leds le cambiamos los leds por leds infrarojos como los que usan los control remoto de la TV, tenemos la suficiente potencia como para iluminar una habitacion, teniendo en cuenta que la linterna posea 12 o 16 leds y se alimente con 6 volts ?*


----------



## sbl (Feb 3, 2012)

hola este disculpa no entiendo a que va tu comentario, ya que cada led ir tiene una determinado campo de iluminacion.


----------



## germanmunozs (May 7, 2012)

gasnalu,respecto al circuito que tu has puesto,como podria modificar el circuito receptor para ponerle un rele?
muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## gasnalu (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola amigo, simplemente remplaza el led y la resistencia por un rele 12v con un diodo 1N4001 en paralelo con el rele (el diodo polarizado en inversa con la alimentacion). saludos


----------



## germanmunozs (Ago 1, 2012)

me podrias poner el esquema por favro? 
muchas grácias


----------



## gasnalu (Ago 2, 2012)

Te dejo el esquema, suerte.


----------



## germanmunozs (Ago 5, 2012)

muchas gracias gasnalu por el circuito 



otra pregunta gasnalu , en el circuito que pusistes al principio tiene un condensador de 4n7.De que tipo es?


----------



## gasnalu (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola amigo, puede ser ceramico (disco). Suerte


----------



## germanmunozs (Ago 6, 2012)

y otra preguntita,para el emisor utilizo unn CI4011 y para el receptor otro cd 4011,noo??
osea utilizar uno para cada circuito,noo? 
muchas gracias por el esquema ^^


----------



## gasnalu (Ago 7, 2012)

Queda a criterio tuyo, podes usar uno para cada uno, yo use uno solo y conecte los leds con cable (no tienen que ser muy largos; tenes que ir probando) . Te dejo un esquema de como lo hice. Suerte


----------



## germanmunozs (Ago 7, 2012)

muchas gracias por el esquema ^^


----------



## Edwar09 (Nov 3, 2012)

Alguien me podria explicar que es el DUTY  :cabezon:

segun lo que creo que entendi leyendo aqui es:

El 555 tiene tiempo de carga y descarga dados por su capacitor y resistencias y, el duty seria como el porcentaje del periodo que el capacitor del 555 permanece en carga (segun lo que yo creo el capacitor cargado significa un uno logico en el pin 3 lo que significa que el led prenderia),osea que un duty del 5% seria que el 555 solo genearia en su pin 3 un 1 logico el 5% del periodo?

y en total en un segundo con una frecuencia de 10Khz y un duty del 5% seria  0.05/10Khz=0.005ms

lo que significa que el led prenderia 0.005ms?

esas son mis dudas agradeceria que me las aclararan, estoy en lo correcto?


----------

